# 71 gto convertible radiator core support



## 400goat (May 29, 2017)

I have 71 gto that the original core support is showing it's rusted hole age. I've been searching but keep coming up short of finding a reproduction of the core support. I'm wondering if some you out there has found a company that makes reproductions.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! 
No repro's on the '71 & 72 endura nose core supports. There are actually 3 distinctly different stampings of the top plate on the '71 & '72 endura V8 core supports. 71's & 72's are what I do, & have rebuilt many original core supports. 

Feel free & read the following thread to determine best repair route:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/72-core-support-111898/


----------

